# Ukranian Trip



## Don Kistler (Jul 22, 2009)

Friends, I have been asked to go to the Ukraine from August 5-20 to work with pastors there on basic doctrine and on preaching. I'll spend 4 days in Rivne and then 7 days or so in Kolomya.

I would appreciate your prayers for effective times with these brother who are earnest, but not necessarily well-trained.


----------

